# The Legend of Dragoon



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi, qualcuno ha mai giocato a questo capolavoro immortale per ps1? 

Un gioco incredibile, aveva tutto! Storia, personaggi, sistema di combattimenti, colonna sonora... Per quel che mi riguarda rimmarrà per sempre uno dei migliori giochi della storia


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2016)

Giocato e finito al suo tempo. Pure due volte. Si carino come gioco, ma per me non è ai livelli dei Final Fantasy dell'epoca, superiori in tutto e per tutto.

Comunque per gli amanti (e nostalgici) degli RPG sicuramente un gran bel gioco.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Aprile 2016)

Bello, bellissimo


----------



## Tobi (7 Maggio 2016)

bellissimo, 4 cd ed una trama fantastica, quasi ai livelli di Final Fantasy


----------

